# 1966 or 1967 GTO?



## doby67 (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't know how it got a 67 GTO ID plate on there, but this looks like a '66 GTO to me.

Pontiac GTO GTO | eBay


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

This car was on eBay about a month ago, a dealer up north was trying to sell it & the dealer got hammered on PY for his statements on the car being "an early '67", then the dealer amended his eBay listing that "the previous owner installed the '66 tail panel, as he liked it better" The idiot dealer had no idea that the back of the rear 1/4 panels are different on a '66 & a '67. 

Definitely, a '66 body with '67 front clip, a '67 dash bezel, and '67 upholstery. Steering wheel & lower trim are not '67 GTO. The embossed body tag that is on the car is from a Mariner Turquise '67 GTO originally built with a WT 400 engine & the Dearborn 3spd manual transmission. 

The one positive, is the pics show a really straight body, relatively nice gaps, & paint finish. If it was a 10K car, someone with a bodyshop could spend several thousand splicing the backs of the quarters, replacing the tail panel, installing correct mid year style rocker trim & repainting the quarters & roof of the car. not really worth it, though for a non numbers driver type '67 GTO, just my .02.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I sent the seller an email asking about it. He stated it's a '67, but the previous owner change the lights. (yeah, Riiiggghhht!). The seats are '66 pattern, not '67. There's a single reservoir master cylinder and IIRC '67 went to a split master even with drum brakes and no power assist. The fender emblems are in the '66 location and the lower stainless is not '67 GTO. It's most likely a '66 with a '67 grill. But if that's the case, then it's possible the VIN tag has been changed. I'd stay far away from this one, even though it is very pretty and very straight. Too much fishy goin on there.

It'll be interesting to see if anyone flags it on Ebay as a fake. My money is on a changed VIN.

Edit: I went back to the Ebay sale and took a look at the trim tag. Both lower corners have damage to the point of gaps. One corner has even been hammered back to flat. No pic of the VIN, but I'm betting its messed up too.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

chuckha62 said:


> I sent the seller an email asking about it. He stated it's a '67, but the previous owner change the lights. (yeah, Riiiggghhht!). The seats are '66 pattern, not '67. There's a single reservoir master cylinder and IIRC '67 went to a split master even with drum brakes and no power assist. The fender emblems are in the '66 location and the lower stainless is not '67 GTO. It's most likely a '66 with a '67 grill. But if that's the case, then it's possible the VIN tag has been changed. I'd stay far away from this one, even though it is very pretty and very straight. Too much fishy goin on there.


----------



## brad900 (Mar 1, 2016)

chuckha62 said:


> It'll be interesting to see if anyone flags it on Ebay as a fake. My money is on a changed VIN.
> 
> .


I flagged it. I haven't heard back from ebay yet


----------



## doby67 (Jun 10, 2016)

brad900 said:


> I flagged it. I haven't heard back from ebay yet


Good luck with that.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I flagged this as well and pointed out the trim tag being consistent with having been removed and replaced. We'll see if I receive a reply.

Edit: I received a reply from Ebay. Ebay Motors agrees that the car looks like a '66, not a '67. They further agree that the trim tag appears to have been replaced. Here's the funny thing: They want me to contact the appropriate police department and report it. Ebay will assist, if contacted by the authorities. Seems odd, doesn't it?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Okay, so I followed the instructions from Ebay and have received an additional response. Interesting developments... I'll keep you posted.


----------



## *GoatBuster* (Sep 21, 2016)

Well as far as this goats concerned - it's definitely NOT a straight up deal - car appears as a '66 that was completed using a '67 parts car along with tags & paperwork. This guy got shammed & doubt he knows much about it hoping he finds another as unknowledgeable as he is. He's good with the descriptive adjectives (A1 perfect, none nicer, etc.) - possibly the wife had somethin to do with that (lol). 
As far as the car "lookin straight w/ nice gaps" - no one seemed to mention "*the front bumper*". If u view thru pix containing that bumper u can plainly see the bottom is tilted out / top in - most noticable in the left front pic down the side - top corner to fender tilt is there - then gander at a front end pic - tilted out away. Probably couldn't be mounted correctly due to prior damage ??? And until a hand be run across the tops & down the sides no one has any idea how straight the metal is, nor amounts of overspray along with dirt in paint beyond the naked eye - (a camera doesn't justify but it sure can conceal). 
To flag it off ebay is a good choice to me - possibly save someone (high bidder) alot of grief along with alot of greenbacks.


----------



## doby67 (Jun 10, 2016)

Maybe a shill bidder in there amongst the bidders too.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

The front bumper is definitely aftermarket. They never line up right. I saw that, but given the litany of issues, that was sort of a non issue.

I received an email from the detective assigned to the case. He's going to contact the seller today and let me know what he finds. It's possible that this owner got scammed and is trying to get out from under it. He claims to not be a dealer, but who knows. If he was smart, he would have gone to the authorities as soon as he realized he'd been had. I'll keep you posted.

Edit: Well, something happened. There was three more days left on this auction, but it's been pulled. 

Chuck


----------



## *GoatBuster* (Sep 21, 2016)

Also noticed a lil while ago it was off the website - my ges he either had too many inquiries questioning all sorts of issues, alot of flaggers (good deal Chuck), or that detective persuaded him to remove it until they get to the bottom of that main issue on why does that '66 have '67 tags on it - no doubt the combination of all 3 definitely did something. 
At least someone else didn't lose their 25 grand kinda like he just did for the moment.
AND ... if only it'd be possible to view that cars overall history thru it's 50 years ... some of them really do go thru hell & back don't they.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's an update for those following along... The detective from Oakland County, MI sent me an email a couple of hours ago and said that he and another investigator went to see the car and found that it was a cobbled together '66 Lemans that had been rebadged as a '67 Goat.The detective went on to say that it was an amateur hack job and the seller was a victim of a previous scam when he bought it. He also said that they are continuing their investigation, so it sounds like they are going to try to get to the bottom of the fraud.

Now, if the seller really was the victim here, why didn't he go to the authorities when he discovered that he had been talken? I mean, it's possible I suppose, but that's an easy claim to make to try to save your ass. I'll let you know if I receive any more follow up.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

If they check the frame against the VIN # and the plate has been swapped and if the car is stolen, the guy selling it loses the car, the one that sold it to him gets dinked and the person the car was stolen from gets it back.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

The frame # came back to the '66 Lemans, but it sounds like someone in Ohio made one car out of two and had the title for the '67 Goat. They're tracing it back to Ohio to attempt to get to the source. The detective didn't say that the Lemans was stolen and from the conversations we've had, I think he would have. 

The current owner claims to have not known the car was a Lemans. He may well be innocent and truly thought he had a real '67 GTO with "personal taste" '66 touches. If that's the case, then he got screwed and may have _some_ recourse on the guy he bought it from now that the cops are involved.


----------



## doby67 (Jun 10, 2016)

Please keep us updated on this Chuck. Interesting to see what the final outcome will be.


----------



## doby67 (Jun 10, 2016)

I found the original ad for it on eBay. He dished out $34k for it!! Geez!

Pontiac GTO Coupe | eBay

P.S. Check out the video in the ad too.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

doby67 said:


> I found the original ad for it on eBay. He dished out $34k for it!! Geez!
> 
> Pontiac GTO Coupe | eBay
> 
> P.S. Check out the video in the ad too.


Ouch! Funny how the seller on Ebay claimed "documented" mileage. I wonder how he did that? The '66 rear panel/rear quarter trim & rocker molding would have been the first tip off and should have really dropped the value in my opinion. What a shame as somebody is going to lose big time on the car.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Let's let this one die, gents. I fear I've shared too much. Depending on what happens from here on out, I may come back with an update.


----------



## *GoatBuster* (Sep 21, 2016)

This really turned out very strange as far as assuming & surmising - holy poop !
1) The current owner shells out what should've been far less at the get go due to some car mods (even if they happened to be legit)- that's alot of green !
2) The prior dealer seller should've been tryin to dump it quick droppin the asking price well below value - (if he wasn't on the up n up) ...
3) The current owner only has it for a few weeks & decides to relist it for sale (???) - ok so maybe he found somethin wrong (as stated by members) ... hell no ones this un-informed are they? (unless this sale didn't take place on ebay in which it seemingly did) - first try to get your $ back - contact seller - ok prior seller says ** off ... ok well then back to ebay ($ back policy) & still why not report it to authorities instead of relisting to sell + write a very lengthy descriptive ad dribbled here n there with un-known or false facts ???
Very strange senario indeed ... & ... the future of it would probably be even more so.
Here's to closing this one off the Forum - many ill effects are definitely rising concerning quite a few individuals.


----------

